# Gamesound und Winamp gleichzeitig?



## Lynn (31. Mai 2003)

hi 

Sobald ich n Game starte geht die winamp Musik sozusagen in den Hintergrund... heisst solange ich aufem Game Fenster bin höre ich die Musik des Spiels (wenn sie aus habe hör ich einfach nix..) und wenn ich wieder was anderes anklicke hör ich wieder winamp.  

Das ist nur bei Spielen so, bei andern Anwendeungen hör ich ganz normal Winamp.  

Mir wurde schon gesagt das es nicht an der Soundkarte liegt und auch ned am Spiel, folglich müsst ich doch irgendwo im Winamp(3) was einstellen könne? 

Weiss jemand was man da ändern muss damit ich beide sounds gleichzeitig höre oder zumindest immer winamp? 


klappen sollte es. Hatte win 98 schoneinmal da hats geklappt nacher war kurz xp drauf hab ich aber wieder runter geschmissen und jetzt läuft wieder Win 98  


so far 

Lynn


----------



## Tim C. (7. Juni 2003)

Ich schätze mal es könnte an den Soundkartentreibern liegen. Wenn die, so wie sie jetzt eingestellt sind, nicht genügend Soundkanäle unterstützen, oder aber die Karte auf max. 16bit läuft, dann bist du gekniffen. 

Einfach mal die aktuellsten Treiber draufhauen, dann sollte es gehen. Was für eine Soundkarte ist das denn ?


----------

